# Need warm comfortable boots



## Hookedonhunting (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in the market for new boots. Im considering tall rubber ones. Is there a pair that will actually FIT around the foot and not let my foot flop around inside?  I've only tried on one but it was terrible.......and not cheap. It was at Cabelas.   I'm normally a lace up fan but think I want to switch.


----------



## deadend (Nov 11, 2015)

I've not found any that aren't made for 300lb fat guys with thick feet and massive calves.  All of them I've tried in my size (13) leave my foot sliding around like ringing a bell.  I'd love to find a pair that actually fits.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Nov 12, 2015)

I have a pair of Schnees. Rubber bottoms with leather uppers. But they like them a lot $$. I wear the floppy rubbers in the first part of the season then switch once it cools down.


----------



## kc65 (Nov 12, 2015)

My son is stationed with an expeditionary unit on the horn of Africa, before his deployment they issued them their cold weather gear. After he got there they told them they could send a lot of that gear home as it is a desert afterall, he sent me a pair of Belleville military issue winter boots in desert tan and without a doubt these are the boots I will wear from now on, Gore-Tex lined 800 grams of insulation and feel like heaven on the feet... they are available online from Belleville boots for 169.00 on sale...If its good enough for the troops its good enough for me....


----------



## BRH (Nov 12, 2015)

Bought a pair Of Redhead ice/snow rubber boots at BPS from the outlet in Macon about 5-6 years ago. Got them because they were cheap($25 or so). They have a thick wool liner and a drawstring at the top(I guess to keep the snow out). Tried to go back a couple years later and find a pair for my son with no luck. They are hands down the warmest, best walking rubber boots I have ever worn.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2015)

I like my Muck's. I have the Fieldblazer, when worn with a thick pair of socks are plenty warm enough for Georgia. There are others that are warmer, though.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 17, 2015)

I've had my Muck Woody Max's for 10yrs now.  They've been a great pair of boots!  The only problem with them at the moment is that the soles are getting worn smooth..........


----------



## jordanv (Nov 30, 2015)

have any of you guys just tried a size or two smaller??? I wear a size 12 sneakers but rubber boots im a size 11 and they fit fine.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 1, 2015)

Alpha Burley..............I won't wear anything else....


----------



## oops1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I've had my Muck Woody Max's for 10yrs now.  They've been a great pair of boots!  The only problem with them at the moment is that the soles are getting worn smooth..........



These are what I wear when it's real cold.. Can't beat them


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

I got the UA Haw' Madillo rubbers and they are awesome. Ortholite design. I was leery of the money I spent at first and now I am glad I did. I liked the Muck boots too.


----------



## joey1919 (Dec 1, 2015)

Inthegarge said:


> Alpha Burley..............I won't wear anything else....



I wear these, as far as rubber boots go, they're the best I've found.


----------



## dirtfilth (Dec 2, 2015)

I have some Muck Field Blazers but they were a little to big inside so I went out and bought some inserts - superfeet guide or something like that. 

Made a world of difference between fit and heat, I put them in all my shoes since then.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 23, 2015)

Warm, I used to get bulky boots for warmth, but they were never comfortable. Now I wear good leather boots, whichever you prefer with the heated insoles. They do well. They have a remote which is good because I keep turning them off. The lowest setting is not low enough for me so I keep turning them off and on. But this is no problem. I leave the remote in my coverall pocket. Second season with them... or is it the third? I keep them in a locker with fresh cedar limbs at the hunting shack.  So they are leather, but they don't alarm deer this way. They have never been  worn to the cafe or to pump gas.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 26, 2015)

Try the LaCross snug ankle rubber boots.


----------

